# Bianchi Cross Concept Question



## LeeWald (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a cross concept that I've raced on for two seasons. I love the bike, truly. However, it is scandium and I'm wondering how many seasons as a race bike I can really get out of it before I need to worry. Any thoughts on that from those of you who might be racing on the same bike, or know someone who is.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I would say that you can get quite a few seasons out of it. Of couse that will aslo depend on yoru size and riding style. I wrench for womens team that is sponsored by Binachi and we have scandium bike that are 3 seasons old (and been crashed) that are fine and still in use. All the bikes get checked out reguarly for signs of cracking. As far as the cross concept we have one rider on one it seems well made and should stand up to plenty of abuse just cheak checking the stress points for cracking each time you give it a wash.


----------



## LeeWald (Dec 20, 2006)

*Thanks and one more question*

Thanks for the response. That makes me feel better. The bike still rides really well, but I just needed to hear from other people regarding their experience. One more question. Have any of your riders played with changing out the fork from the Bianchi cross fork with a 50 mm offset, to something like an Alpha Q with a 45 mm offset? I've thought about that but wondered what it would do to the riding characteristics of the bike.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

LeeWald said:


> Thanks for the response. That makes me feel better. The bike still rides really well, but I just needed to hear from other people regarding their experience. One more question. Have any of your riders played with changing out the fork from the Bianchi cross fork with a 50 mm offset, to something like an Alpha Q with a 45 mm offset? I've thought about that but wondered what it would do to the riding characteristics of the bike.


Well as a sponsored team we woudl really have the option of changing the forks, that said no one has complained about the handling in fact the exact opposite. However the only rider we have on a cross concept rides as 49 so changing the fork would also introduce toe lap which IMO on a cross bike is a big no go.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Well as a sponsored team we woudl really have the option of changing the forks, that said no one has complained about the handling in fact the exact opposite. However the only rider we have on a cross concept rides as 49 so changing the fork would also introduce toe lap which IMO on a cross bike is a big no go.



toe (over)lap is likely gonna be there on any 49 regardless of fork, esp with big tires


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> toe (over)lap is likely gonna be there on any 49 regardless of fork, esp with big tires


But this rider has no toe lap on her cross bike with the stock fork and no toe lap on her 49cm road bike also with a stock fork. In fact as far as I recall none of the riders we have on 49s have complained of toe lap. The only bike we have with possible toe lap might be the same rider's track bike (but i am not sure she has toe lap on that even) but that frame has a 39 rake fork or something.

IMO if you frame has manatory toe lap in a 49 your frame builder does not know their job.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> But this rider has no toe lap on her cross bike with the stock fork and no toe lap on her 49cm road bike also with a stock fork. In fact as far as I recall none of the riders we have on 49s have complained of toe lap. The only bike we have with possible toe lap might be the same rider's track bike (but i am not sure she has toe lap on that even) but that frame has a 39 rake fork or something.
> 
> IMO if you frame has manatory toe lap in a 49 your frame builder does not know their job.




I have a hard time believing all that given that a size 49 San Jose with essentially the exact same geometry has toe overlap. Not to say it ain't true in that one case, but even some larger size San Joses have it. So I guess you are saying Bianchi does not know their job?

Regarding toe overlap in a 49, that is just part of the outcome when building racing bikes so small (with 700c wheels)- it cannot be avoided unless you have extremely slack head tubes and/or extraordinarily long top tubes or other wacky geometry or use very short cranks or set up your cleats weird/have tiny feet. Believe it or not, the majority of small bikes (in the 49-50cm range) with 700c wheels and "normal" geometry have toe overlap but it is generally not a problem.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> I have a hard time believing all that given that a size 49 San Jose with essentially the exact same geometry has toe overlap. Not to say it ain't true in that one case, but even some larger size San Joses have it.


Sorry you have a hard time believeing buts teh truth she has not toe lab on any of her bikes (with possible exception of the track bike). She dose not have tiny feet nore dose she set her cleats in a of place the bikes are just build right.



FatTireFred said:


> So I guess you are saying Bianchi does not know their job?


No Im saying the DO KNOW theor jobs because we have had sich good lcuk setting all the riders up on smaller frames without toe lap. And without having to resort to odd angles frames that would handle badly. Binachi builds a great bike taht more thana ccomidates smaller riders.



FatTireFred said:


> Regarding toe overlap in a 49, that is just part of the outcome when building racing bikes so small (with 700c wheels)- it cannot be avoided unless you have extremely slack head tubes and/or extraordinarily long top tubes or other wacky geometry or use very short cranks or set up your cleats weird/have tiny feet. Believe it or not, the majority of small bikes (in the 49-50cm range) with 700c wheels and "normal" geometry have toe overlap but it is generally not a problem.


Bleive it or not these bikes don't they are standard San Lorenzos in 49s the head tube might be slightly slacker but we don't have toe lap issues. None of the women have tiny feet everyone runs 167.5 or 170 cranks. Everyone had the cleats set up in what would be considered a close to neutral position on the ball of their foot. 

I also know alot of smaller bikes have toe lap issues. What Im saying is Bianchi seems to have this one worked out for their smaller frames. I also know that some toe lap is not an issue on the road or the track but on a cross bike it is an issue and we were worried when we asked for the frames but they turned out great. The rider in question is not only very picky about toe lap (I.e she hates it) but is very very picky about the bikes handling and she has been pleased with both the San Lorenzo and teh cross concept and her Pista Concept as well.


----------

